# Board Rust & Maintenance



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey guys. 
I have some question regarding maintenance of my board.

Back in April I bought a board from Blank Snowboards ( great brand, boards come in white or black, can customize them. They give tutorials. Go check them out, seriously awesome brand) and I have recently discovered rust. It doesn't seem like a lot but its nearly everywhere scattered on the metal edge side of my board. I read that the rust can go deep, and if its gone to deep then you would have to change the metal edge. So im asking here what I should do, I am getting my dad to buy me one of those snowboard edge sharpeners. And we have sandpaper. Can anyone tell me how to do it. Also I am living in Singapore, which are not the best conditions I bet but I mostly have my aircon on, or my aircon off but my board is in my room. Is this bad? Someone tell me please? I recently got a bag from Burton and am keeping my board in there but I would like any advice I can be given. 

Thanks
Shen


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

you generally dont want to change the bevel on the edges so use scotchbrite to remove any surface rust, it will come off eventually. The board bag is causing it to sweat and rust, keep it in the open and run some wax over the edges to protect them from the moisture


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

yeah do not leave it in the bag becaue that will only trap the moisture causing the rust, best bet is to just leave it alone and it will eventually come off.


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

ETM said:


> you generally dont want to change the bevel on the edges so use scotchbrite to remove any surface rust, it will come off eventually. The board bag is causing it to sweat and rust, keep it in the open and run some wax over the edges to protect them from the moisture


I left it in the open in my room before and it still rusted so Im not sure. Okay I will keep it out of the bag. Ill keep it on the side. But why should I not sharpen my edges? Im not sure wether it is just surface rust anymore. I don't know. And whats scrothbite?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Unless you feel like your edges are extremely dull, sharpening can cause problems with the board catching the snow too much. 

Scotch Bright = use the rough side of one of these, with it slightly damp. Should take it right off.


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

*Thanks*



HoboMaster said:


> Unless you feel like your edges are extremely dull, sharpening can cause problems with the board catching the snow too much.
> 
> Scotch Bright = use the rough side of one of these, with it slightly damp. Should take it right off.


Thanks  appreciate the help guys


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

edges that are shredded by rocks and trees and parking lots should be smoothed up tho.


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay. Noted.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

I use a gummy stone to take the rust out but that might be hard to find in Singapore.


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

But isn't it easier to use the scratchbite thingy. :dunno:
??? let me know.

Also, um, does rust only develop on the edge/surface of the board or does it like go deep into the metal as well? Because it could have been rusting since June-July from when I got it in April, I didn't check up on it very often.


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

$hen said:


> But isn't it easier to use the scratchbite thingy. :dunno:
> ??? let me know.
> 
> Also, um, does rust only develop on the edge/surface of the board or does it like go deep into the metal as well? Because it could have been rusting since June-July from when I got it in April, I didn't check up on it very often.


Also, would I have to do anything to the base to protect it or just scrub???


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Rust does eventually travel deeper into metals, but it needs pretty extreme trapped moisture over a long period of time (pretty much doubt it sank into the board). The base of the board should be waxed, that's what protects it as well as improves glide.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

$hen said:


> Also, would I have to do anything to the base to protect it or just scrub???


wax is a popular choice for protecting your base :thumbsup:


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

90% of the rust has come off however a few spots still here and there the rust is still there kinda. Other spots the metal is just lightly darker  like the rust is barely still there? Do I need to scrub until every single side is just metal or ???? (Also, whats a cleaning solution to clean the top of your board to get rid of dust??)


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Wow, another boarder from Singapore. Awesome! Guess you go to Japan or Korea to ride?


hahahaha, I wish, nah my dad is a pilot in Singapore Airlines so we fly to europe. Otherwise, yeah I would probably be going there :laugh:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

WD-40 is good for dissolving rust but be careful with it - use small amount on a cloth/rag. Only needed very rarely, as the rust should only be on the surface (if the edges are proper steel).

For storage, make sure the board is base up/binding side down, so that the wax can seep into the base over time (you did put storage wax on it, right?).


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

*Scratched Edge*

I was doing as you guys said and to get some of the hard parts out I may have scratched a little to hard perhaps so im not sure but this only happens on a few spots where its looks like its scratched badly :/ Im not sure, do I just ignore it or should I try and get it waxed somewhere? Urgently? 
Whats storage wax? WE NEED STORAGE WAX????!!!!!!???


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

$hen said:


> I was doing as you guys said and to get some of the hard parts out I may have scratched a little to hard perhaps so im not sure but this only happens on a few spots where its looks like its scratched badly :/ Im not sure, do I just ignore it or should I try and get it waxed somewhere? Urgently?
> Whats storage wax? WE NEED STORAGE WAX????!!!!!!???


Ok, first of all calm down. If the spots/marks are only at the upturned bits of the tip and tail you should be fine - the base will look worse after some decent riding. But if it is all along the edge you should definitely slap some wax on (should do that anyway - see my next point). Next make sure you scrub the edge, not the base - you can tape over the base to protect if really necessary.
Second, storage wax is just regular board wax - a nice thick layer on a clean base that is not scraped off until the board comes out of storage/until the board is ridden again. Ensures that the base does not dry out.


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Ok, first of all calm down. If the spots/marks are only at the upturned bits of the tip and tail you should be fine - the base will look worse after some decent riding. But if it is all along the edge you should definitely slap some wax on (should do that anyway - see my next point).
> Second, storage wax is just regular board wax - a nice thick layer on a clean base that is not scraped off until the board comes out of storage/until the board is ridden again. Ensures that the base does not dry out.


Ummmm, well you see Singapore doesn't exactly have snowboard shops nor anywhere really where we can get wax done... so is there an alternative solution?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

$hen said:


> Ummmm, well you see Singapore doesn't exactly have snowboard shops nor anywhere really where we can get wax done... so is there an alternative solution?


No need to go to a shop for this: Easy to do yourself with some wax and an iron - lots of videos on Youtube explaining how to do it (or search this site, there is a sticky thread with instructions).


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

$hen said:


> Ummmm, well you see Singapore doesn't exactly have snowboard shops nor anywhere really where we can get wax done... so is there an alternative solution?


Lite a candle & drip wax around the edges, try not to get to much on your board.

If you need too, put masking tape on the base, beside the edge.

TT


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Lite a candle & drip wax around the edges, try not to get to much on your board.
> 
> If you need too, put masking tape on the base, beside the edge.
> 
> TT


No, do *not *use candle wax. Most candles contain additives (coloring, scents, flow enhancers, etc.) that are not good for the base.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

From that pic your board look immaculate.
Buy some wax and a scraper online and get a cheap iron locally, watch some internet vids on how to wax and get to it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> No, do *not *use candle wax. Most candles contain additives (coloring, scents, flow enhancers, etc.) that are not good for the base.


Hence the "If you need too, put masking tape on the base, beside the edge" comment.

I didn't say wax your whole board.

TT


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Hence the "If you need too, put masking tape on the base, beside the edge" comment.
> 
> I didn't say wax your whole board.
> 
> TT


How is he going to wax the base when it is covered in masking tape? Sometimes you make no sense, dude.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

$hen said:


> Hey guys.
> I have some question regarding maintenance of my board.
> 
> Back in April I bought a board from Blank Snowboards ( great brand, boards come in white or black, can customize them. They give tutorials. Go check them out, seriously awesome brand) and I have recently discovered rust. It doesn't seem like a lot but its nearly everywhere scattered on the metal edge side of my board. I read that the rust can go deep, and if its gone to deep then you would have to change the metal edge. So im asking here what I should do, I am getting my dad to buy me one of those snowboard edge sharpeners. And we have sandpaper. Can anyone tell me how to do it. Also I am living in Singapore, which are not the best conditions I bet but I mostly have my aircon on, or my aircon off but my board is in my room. Is this bad? Someone tell me please? I recently got a bag from Burton and am keeping my board in there but I would like any advice I can be given.
> ...


Okay, lots of good advice in this thread, but let me make it simple for you. Singapore air is too saline, you know what I'm talking about. 

1. Immediately after they are scrubbed clean of rust, just run a house candle against the edges such that the edge leaves a v shaped groove in the candle. This will get wax on the side as well as base metal. 

2. Re-coat with candle wax once a month or so, to make sure the edges aren't exposed to the atmosphere.

Go have fun.


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

davidj said:


> Okay, lots of good advice in this thread, but let me make it simple for you. Singapore air is too saline, you know what I'm talking about.
> 
> 1. Immediately after they are scrubbed clean of rust, just run a house candle against the edges such that the edge leaves a v shaped groove in the candle. This will get wax on the side as well as base metal.
> 
> ...


Sure candle wax is okay? cause its just simple like this candles I have at home like which come in the silver holds. This is a pic of my board and whats wrongish


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

$hen said:


> Sure candle wax is okay? cause its just simple like this candles I have at home like which come in the silver holds. This is a pic of my board and whats wrongish.


Yes, I'm sure. I'm telling you nothing I wouldn't do on my own boards. Put it this way... you will wear out the board or grow tired of it LONG before candle wax eats through (assuming it even does) your base. If you're that concerned (I wouldn't be), go buy the white tallow candles that have no additives... you know the kind that some folks use for light when there's a power outage.

What's wrongish? Nothing really. You've just got a few scratches on the base... nothing a little hot wax on the base won't cure. If you're into park riding you'll do a lot more to your base in a few days. Don't overthink this.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

I would still advise against using candle wax on the base. Maybe on the tip and tail (but what is the point then?) but not on the running surface. The problem is not that the candle wax will 'eat through the base', but that the base will absorb some of the additives and might not hold a wax as well in the future.
Easy enough to get a proper wax in Singapore, so why risk it with a candle?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

*THOSE* are the scratches you're worried about? Shit, compared to everyone elses board yours looks brand new still. If it's a surface scratch, nothing to even worry about. Deep scratches/core shots are something to worry about however. I agree, don't use candle wax. You're better off ordering actual snowboard wax. The damage in the long run wouldn't equal out to you just buying a wax and wax designated iron. Don't have it in Singapore, then order it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> How is he going to wax the base when it is covered in masking tape? Sometimes you make no sense, dude.


He doesn't need to wax the board, it's brand new.

It should have wax on it, maybe just a thin coat, but that's all it needs.

The candle wax was so the edges don't rust any more, since the base doesn't need it. 

So one more time.
Hence the "If you need too, put masking tape on the base, beside the edge" comment.

How does that not make sense to you? Dude.:dunno:

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> I would still advise against using candle wax on the base. Maybe on the tip and tail (but what is the point then?) but not on the running surface. The problem is not that the candle wax will 'eat through the base', but that the base will absorb some of the additives and might not hold a wax as well in the future.
> Easy enough to get a proper wax in Singapore, so why risk it with a candle?


We are talking about the rust on the metal edges, the one that goes around the edge of the snowboard.

I may be wrong, but I know I'm not. 
Candle wax doesn't do shit to steel. Unless the additive is molten lava.

TT


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> *THOSE* are the scratches you're worried about? Shit, compared to everyone elses board yours looks brand new still. If it's a surface scratch, nothing to even worry about. Deep scratches/core shots are something to worry about however. I agree, don't use candle wax. You're better off ordering actual snowboard wax. The damage in the long run wouldn't equal out to you just buying a wax and wax designated iron. Don't have it in Singapore, then order it.


Yeah, because it is a new board and I don't want to fuck it up before I haven't even ridden it. But everyone says its fine then okay  And I will keep checking regularly for rust etc. Thanks guys


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

then that's more understandable. I was anal as fuck about every little scratch and knick on my board at first


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> then that's more understandable. I was anal as fuck about every little scratch and knick on my board at first


Yeah  ik, but ill get over that kinda stuff  just boards hahaha. :laugh: Their meant to take hard shit  kinda


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

timmytard said:


> He doesn't need to wax the board, it's brand new.
> 
> It should have wax on it, maybe just a thin coat, but that's all it needs.
> 
> ...


Actually, we were talking about waxing the board/base. Protecting the edges is completely different matter - candle wax, although not particular efficient, will work for that.

And no, the factory wax will not do - especially if he is not going to ride it for a while and storing it in a place like Singapore. In any case, there sure is no layer of wax left along the edges where he has used the brillo pad, so he really should put a layer of (proper!) wax on the base.


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Actually, we were talking about waxing the board/base. Protecting the edges is completely different matter - candle wax, although not particular efficient, will work for that.
> 
> And no, the factory wax will not do - especially if he is not going to ride it for a while and storing it in a place like Singapore. In any case, there sure is no layer of wax left along the edges where he has used the brillo pad, so he really should put a layer of (proper!) wax on the base.


Ah, I will get some wax soon... So i will fix it soon


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Let me know if you need any help getting wax or anything. Even happy to give you some mine if you are stressing.
> Singapore is not great for winter gear (no wonder with temperatures never really dropping below 80...) and there are even fewer places that carry snowboard/ski gear, but there are some.
> 
> However, I am surprised to hear about your edge rust problem. I have been storing my boards for years in a zipped up travel bag under my bed and have never gotten any rust on them.
> ...


WOW  well Ik the place in SnowCity but thats not good at all. But yeah, I would like to know of other places in SG to get some wax etc.  or if you can give me some. But they told me to keep my snowboard in my board bag is causing rust so you keeping urs in a travel bag makes so sense to me 0.0 Hows that possible?


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> There is a place in Velocity @ 2/F Novena Square that has some ski/snowboard gear (no boards, bindings, or boots, only helmets, body armor, socks, base layers, and stuff; very $$$) that sometimes has wax and other accessories.
> Also some of the outdoor shops sometimes have accessories - Camper's Corner at Waterloo Street used to (but I have not been for a while) and there is a new big outdoor shop at Wheelock that might have some stuff (not sure).
> Best is to buy in Hong Kong if you go there. Still more pricey than US, but cheaper than most of Asia - but still stupid expensive for boards (like 1.5x US list price). Let me know if you go and I can give you the names of the shops.
> PM me if your are unsuccessful and I can pass you a bar of wax.
> ...


They said it makes the board sweat etc when its inside the bag so idk. And also yeah I will let you know if I am successful or not. Otherwise would be nice to have a bar of wax  thanks :laugh:


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

also, SGboarder. Could I find a nice face mask in one of these stores for snowboarding ???


----------



## $hen (Aug 27, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> I am sure they will have at least the neckwarmer/buff types. Not sure about the ones that clip to goggles, but I find those pretty useless anyway.


nah I dont mean ones that attach to goggles but just ones that cover the nose, mouth, cheeks and necks ;P Found a nice one from burton. Gonna try find that one. lol thanks


----------

